
The Future of Data Ownership - victorbojica
https://saymine.com/
======
JohnFen
I couldn't find anywhere on that page that said what the service actually does
(outside of vague marketing-speak). However, it's clear that the service
relies on you providing it with an awful lot of sensitive data.

~~~
strls
They seem to be scanning your email inbox and detecting which companies you
have an account with. They they send a data removal request to one of these
companies "on your behalf". When a company receives this request, of course
it's not going to just delete your data since a request is coming from a third
party. So they will either disregard the email, or in the best case they will
contact you directly for confirmation. It seems to me that you have to give up
access to all of your email to some startup just to be able to do GDPR
requests with extra steps for everyone.

